# Different email for TUG than TUGbb?



## 2rebecca (Sep 26, 2016)

I joined this BB a couple weeks ago using an email account that is not associated with my Paypal account.  I got a lot of great advice on my first post and want to join TUG.  Can I join TUG using one email account and the TUG BBS using a different one and still have access to the members only section?  I'm not comfortable using my primary email account on a BB, but it is the only one associated with my PayPal account.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 26, 2016)

No one can see your email address - unless you email them FROM your email address.

If someone sends you an email from TUG - they don't see your email address.

Click on your blue user name in your post, and select "send email to 2rebecca" from the drop down menu, to see what others see.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 26, 2016)

you can create a TUG membership using a separate email if you like, just note that it may cause some confusion down the road if you ever forget a password etc =)

that said, none of your information on TUG (either the forums, or membership) is shared with any 3rd party....period.


----------



## 2rebecca (Sep 26, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> you can create a TUG membership using a separate email if you like, just note that it may cause some confusion down the road if you ever forget a password etc =)
> 
> that said, none of your information on TUG (either the forums, or membership) is shared with any 3rd party....period.



So, can I change the email associated with the BB account to match the email address that I will use on my TUG membership?  If my email isn't shared with 3rd parties, I don't mind using my primary one with the boards, but I don't want my other "junk email" associated with my PayPal account.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 27, 2016)

yes that is correct.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 27, 2016)

Most of your BBS operational questions are answered in the BBS HELP section (Yellow link in blue navigation bar near the top of the page), including:

[How to] Update your email address


----------

